# I think the 262kHz movements should own the market.



## mystic nerd

(Accutron II Surveyor, stainless case, blue dial)

[EDIT]I'm referring to all the Bulovas that use 262 kHz movements. So far as I know, that includes Precisionist, Accutron II, and Curv, plus some that now are labeled only Bulova 262 kHz.[/EDIT]

I posted a shorter version of this as a comment in another thread here today - but I'd like to see more thoughts and comments on the idea. That's assuming a few other people find it interesting.

The 262 kHz movement is a big step forward in accuracy over a regular quartz movement, plus the second hand sweeps. I think it should be driving all other quartz movements off the market.

Further, they could get smaller size and/or longer battery life by going to one or two ticks per second in some models. 1-2 ticks/sec might also enable a solar cell to power the watch. I say that because the smooth sweep increased the power consumption significantly. It requires a bigger battery just to last two years or so. So, reducing it to 1-2 ticks/second reduces power requirements and lets the overall watch size be reduced. That won't sacrifice the superb accuracy of the 262 kHz movement.

Also, the line in general is too big. Some, including the Surveyor, are only 41 mm, but the vast majority are 44 mm and larger. Offering a range of types and designs between say, 38-42 mm case diameter should increase sales in market segments they're not reaching now.

Citizen has owned Bulova since January 2008. I don't see why they haven't already put 262 kHz movements into some Citizen models. I'm also a bit surprised there are no Bulova models with Eco-Drive (solar powered).

If Citizen and Bulova don't want to blend their product lines, Citizen could put more money behind Bulova's marketing and R&D.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Is this just referring to the 262 kHz or the Precisionist line as well?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mystic nerd

tayloreuph said:


> Is this just referring to the 262 kHz or the Precisionist line as well?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I need to define that. I'll edit my original post to show this.

I'm referring to all the Bulovas that use 262 kHz movements. So far as I know, that includes Precisionist, Accutron II, and Curv, plus some that now are labeled only Bulova 262 kHz.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## topol2

I agree with your thoughts on mating the 262 movement with ecodrive. Citizen would have a real winner with an ecodrive 262 Bulova or a eco drive Citizen with the 262 movement. Usually when a company buys another company (Citizen purchased Bulova several years ago) they interchange technologies to make a better product.....*WAKE UP CITIZEN.*


----------



## tmathes

Unfortunately the 262kHz watch selection is shrinking. The Accutron II line has been discontinued, for example.

If you look at what Bulova has introduced in the last year it's not exactly cutting edge technology. But it does cut something, namely my retinas:

https://www.bulova.com/collections/mens-crystal-watches


----------



## mystic nerd

tmathes said:


> Unfortunately the 262kHz watch selection is shrinking. The Accutron II line has been discontinued, for example.
> 
> If you look at what Bulova has introduced in the last year it's not exactly cutting edge technology. But it does cut something, namely my retinas:
> 
> https://www.bulova.com/collections/mens-crystal-watches


Good gosh. Bling seems to rule. This hurts my sensibilities.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmathes

mystic nerd said:


> Good gosh. Bling seems to rule. This hurts my sensibilities.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You sir are a master of understatement. :-!

Garishly hideous garbage that burns my retinas is the description I can put in a civilized public forum. That "look" demeans the name Bulova or any other proper watch company. That "look" is best left to cheap $10 junk watches sold at the check-out at a deep discount retailer from a no-name brand.

When I see that is what a brand is selling then as far as I'm concerned they're on the road many other brands have taken, they're becoming pure junk and on the road to irrelevance. After what I've read about how things have changed at Bulova's management in the last few years I think Citizen has given up on them.


----------



## mystic nerd

tmathes said:


> You sir are a master of understatement. :-!
> 
> Garishly hideous garbage that burns my retinas ...


Understatement - true!

I don't want to be the one using the flame thrower. But I think what you wrote is fully justified.

They could call it the Liberace Line and it would be completely reasonable. I don't know whether younger WIS and those "across the pond" are familiar with him, but he was very well known here in the US until he passed in 1987.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## japc

mystic nerd said:


> They could call it the Liberace Line and it would be completely reasonable.


LOL!


----------



## topol2

tmathes said:


> If you look at what Bulova has introduced in the last year it's not exactly cutting edge technology. But it does cut something, namely my retinas:
> 
> https://www.bulova.com/collections/mens-crystal-watches


.


----------



## silverwind2712

I absolutely adore the smooth sweep seconds hand. Hope they expand the surveyor line.

Sent from my KFFOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## mystic nerd

silverwind2712 said:


> I absolutely adore the smooth sweep seconds hand. Hope they expand the surveyor line.
> 
> Sent from my KFFOWI using Tapatalk


Maybe they'll show us something interesting at Basel in March.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmathes

silverwind2712 said:


> I absolutely adore the smooth sweep seconds hand. Hope they expand the surveyor line.
> 
> Sent from my KFFOWI using Tapatalk


As I stated earlier in this thread, the entire Accutron II line, which includes the Surveyors, were killed last year. If you want one act soon, retailers are running out of stock.


----------



## Lumbo

My Bulova 96B213 light grey dial has been a real gem


----------



## Lumbo

They might want to get rid of pairing such cheap straps too


----------



## Lumbo

Yes sweeping hand is nice but stock straps detract from overall quality


----------



## Triton9

They shall make a Submariner 40mm 262khz watch.


----------



## mystic nerd

Triton9 said:


> They shall make a Submariner 40mm 262khz watch.


There's a good idea!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron521

I think they should have kept the Accutron name, since it has a proud heritage going back to 1960. Accutron represents Bulova's commitment to advanced technology in timekeeping, originally demonstrated with their tuning-fork movement, now with their UHF movements (still a tuning fork, but now made of quartz, and with 3 prongs instead of two).


----------



## mystic nerd

Ron521 said:


> I think they should have kept the Accutron name, since it has a proud heritage going back to 1960. Accutron represents Bulova's commitment to advanced technology in timekeeping, originally demonstrated with their tuning-fork movement, now with their UHF movements (still a tuning fork, but now made of quartz, and with 3 prongs instead of two).


Well said, Ron521.

I fear Bulova's commitment to advanced technology in timekeeping has faltered. They seem to be more interested in bling now. I'm curious to see if they announce something that interests us at Basel, but I haven't seen that so far. (I'm not there)

I hope I'm wrong. I'd like to see more 262 kHz watches, and more "tool" watches - some field watches, fliegers, and true dive watches with useable lume. Some GMT watches would be nice too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burgs

mystic nerd said:


> Well said, Ron521.
> 
> ...Some GMT watches would be nice too.


Agreed. I'd like to see a slightly larger but faithful reissue of the Accutron Astronaut.


----------



## mystic nerd

Burgs said:


> Agreed. I'd like to see a slightly larger but faithful reissue of the Accutron Astronaut.


Would that be the Accutron II Moonview?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snarfbot

i ove these things, they really are fantastic watches, with an eco drive solar panel, that would be even more amazing, spring drive who? lol.


----------



## Burgs

mystic nerd said:


> Would that be the Accutron II Moonview?


No. The Moonview is a normal 12 hour watch with a fixed 12 hour steel bezel that is made in the style of the original Astronaut. 
The Moonview has no 4th hand GMT function nor a rotating 24 hour bezel.
It's meant to look similar to the Astronaut, but it's fake out.

Having said that, it's a nice looking and exceedingly accurate watch - it's just not an Astronaut.


----------



## Calypso2

Burgs said:


> No. The Moonview is a normal 12 hour watch with a fixed 12 hour steel bezel that is made in the style of the original Astronaut.
> The Moonview has no 4th hand GMT function nor a rotating 24 hour bezel.
> It's meant to look similar to the Astronaut, but it's fake out.
> 
> Having said that, it's a nice looking and exceedingly accurate watch - it's just not an Astronaut.


This, is an Astronaut.


----------



## Disconnected

Sorry for necroposting, but there are some things I would like to bring up.

It has been 3 years+ and nothing much changed, to reiterate the OP, the 252kHz movement has nothing to do with the sweeping second hand, you can make a regular 32kHz watch sweeping as well. 
I think that the poor battery life is both due to 252kHz and sweeping hand combined, and in my opinion these watches absolutely MUST come with solar.

Big problem as someone in early comments mentioned, is that Citizen have bought Bulova, and it sounds like Citizen are controlling what Bulova researches and produces, being that Bulova would cannibalize some of Citizen HAQ market.

What makes no sense however is that why hasn't Casio picked up the 252kHz technology yet, it makes very little sense why not a single manufacturer is switching to 252kHz for their digital and analog quartz lines.


----------



## Buff52

I think you mean 262kHz. I often make that same mistake🙃 I personally love my battery powered 262 and don’t worry too much about spending $10 every 2 years to have a battery replaced. I do like the thought of a solar 262 movement. In the right case i would buy one in a heart beat. 








My only Bulova at this time and love it.


----------

